# This is an unsecure session



## kentsiu (Dec 23, 2011)

Dear Sirs,

I am running Gnome2 on my FreeBSD 8.2 i386 machine. Recently, I do some configuration on xdm and try to running X Windows remotely from my MS Windows XP machine which cygwin terminal and cygwin-x server are installed. Through cygwin terminal, I successfully connected to my FreeBSD machine and a X Windows logon screen is displayed for getting user name and password for logon. Unfortunately, the logon screen is also mentioned "This is an unsecure session". I can't logon to the system using my root account. I try to find solution from internet but it seem no solution.

Anyone can give me a hand for this problem?

Best Regards,
Kent L. H. SIU


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 23, 2011)

root is off via ssh. You can use your user to su() or change your ssh configuration (not recommended).


----------



## kentsiu (Dec 24, 2011)

First of all, Thanks for your reply.

In my situation, I am not using ssh to connect to my FreeBSD machines, instead I using XDMCP directly to connect my FreeBSD. Therefore I think the problem is not in the ssh setting.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 25, 2011)

If I remember correctly this has to do with the "magic cookie" being used. Make sure it's set to *MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE*.


----------

